# UCLA MFA cinematography 2009



## Emily  Peters (Mar 12, 2009)

I have an interview at UCLA this weekend for MFA cinematography. I was accepted this week into the USC MFA production program. When do the letters go out for UCLA? The final date to accept your position at USC is in early April. Will UCLA send their admissions letters before then? Also, good luck to everyone else that has interviews this weekend.


----------



## derrichter (Mar 17, 2009)

hey- how did the interview with UCLA CinemaT. go?


----------

